# Asked out the guy I've been crushing on for over a year!



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I kind of asked out this guy...well, I just gave him a Valentine card...three days late. But the important thing is that I took a risk and we will see if it works out for me!


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Cool...I'm in the process of trying to ask someone out, so I know how hard it can be...a late Valentine's card is a pretty good idea...I think I might steal it


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Did you just give him a card, or did you actually write a message in it too that let him know what you are thinking?


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

God celebrate it, as I assume he/she will. Congrats to you for facing your fear. :banana Best of luck.

Speals


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

congratulations gale! seriously

i hope it works out for you :yay


but even if it doesn't, give yourself a pat on the back. you took a chance and had the courage to stray from your 'anxiety-controlled norms'. and only good things can come of that!

best wishes to you :banana


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

That's impressive, congratulations!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

..Over a year, huh? That is cute!! ^_^ Hope it works out for you.. :yay


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Did you just give him a card, or did you actually write a message in it too that let him know what you are thinking?


I kept it really simple and straight forward: "Hey, I had a crush on you last year during chem class. I figured I'd better ask you out before I graduate.  --Gale." And I included my phone number at the bottom. WEEE!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Weeeee!!!  Hope it works out!


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh come on....this is unbelievable...it must be the twilight zone...women DO NOT ask guys out! That has to be against the law right?

Seriously though, good luck nightgale.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

You go girl!


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

NightinGale said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just give him a card, or did you actually write a message in it too that let him know what you are thinking?
> ...


Wow thats pretty cool!  Congratulations! So did you ever hear anything back?


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Wow thats pretty cool!  Congratulations! So did you ever hear anything back?


Uh...No :lol But I remain hopeful. Either way I'll keep you guys up on the situation. Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## g20 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!!! thats pretty straight foward :b and very sweet! (awww)  Good luck!!!

opcorn


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

You are very, very, VERY brave. Kudos.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> I kind of asked out this guy...well, I just gave him a Valentine card...three days late. But the important thing is that I took a risk and we will see if it works out for me!


Oh my God, sweetie!!! That's fantastic!!! That's wonderful, hun. Please keep us posted. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Good luck! Hope it all works out.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

So I said I'd update y'all regardless of the situation and here it is. I hope this doesn't discourage anyone to say this, but the guy I gave my number to has not called. I'm not too put off because I asked him out with the mind set of "what if". I'd be asking myself "what if" forever if I had never asked him out. So I'm not that upset. Also, my therapist told me this: "It may be that he already has a girlfriend...it may be that he's not ready for a girlfriend yet. Don't make this about you, make this about him. Take what's yours and leave the rest." Wise words. I'm still happy I did this, although I'm less happy about the prospect of seeing him in one of my study halls. I'm glad I took the risk and I look at this as one drop of water in the pond. Over my life I may ask out plenty of guys and the more I do it, the more confident I will be at asking. Also, if you are looking at it from a sales point-of-view, you get so many slammed doors in the face for every sale you make. The more doors you knock on, the better chance of making a sale...although you have to expect some rejection. Oh well, thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

great attitude, and great advice from your therapist.


----------

